# Would you glue them??



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

We have been debating over whether or not we should tape/glue Minnie's ears up. They tend to be floppy at rest but they stand up when she's really playing or is barking at something (like the neighbors outside). She just turned 5 months yesterday. Her ears were up for a few days before she started loosing teeth and then they dropped back down. However, they were never very stiff up, so I'm wondering if I should tape them to be safe. What would you do?

Here she is at rest:









Here she is playing fetch:









Here she is barking out the window:


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Personally I would tape or glue just to be safe while you have this window to work with. Ive been using glue and ear forms on my boy for a while now and once in they dont bother him at all.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I would not mess with her ears right now. Give her lots of bones to chew on and limit time in the crate, especially if it has a hard top. Use toys and noises (squeaky toys) to encourage her to use her head muscles. To me they look like they will stand on their own when she is done teething.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with GS Mom. They do look like their going to go up on their own. She is still young and you said they didn't drop until she started losing her teeth. My West working/West showline girl didn't have her ears fully up until she was 8 months old. I did nothing to her ears. All I did was give her the time that was needed.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats a great point about the hard top on the crate...

I also think they will stand totally on their own, I think Im just more of a better safe kinda person.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm just a scardy cat that they won't come up. Her full brother's ears have been up for 3 weeks with no droops. Minnie's ears were up for a few days before they fell down, but she still has teeth coming in. I'm such a worrier.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally understand, the ears on my boy have been an obsession for me which is why Im probably being over cautious. My biggest fear was missing the best time to glue them up just to be safe...I didnt want to look back at a year old and wish I did something.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Better safe than sorry. I'd tape if i were you.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I was all set to tape them but today they're standing up higher than before...maybe I'll wait a little longer. It's driving me nuts, though!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Try vitamin C. It works


----------



## Donald Bessey (Feb 21, 2009)

I would clue them. I recently used the breath right strips and eye lash clue and it seems to be staying on( three days now) Its like the old saying "better safe then sorry". My dog is 4mos old and has soft ears so I wanted to give her the best chance for them to stand.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: alamanTry vitamin C. It works


Can you give us more information? How etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Another thing. She is a bit heavy. For some reason, any additional weight can affect ears. 

We keep our young dogs very lean to focus on the bone growth. No issues with ears.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

she doesn't look heavy to me, i wish you luck wit your pup's ears...i too was very worrried, they took turns going up and down before teething and by 5 months 1 week they were up for good, i did add gelatin and yogurt for a couple of weeks and used a children's vitamin with extra vitamin C, the chewable kind.....oh i also had bought tape, glue, the "pink" curlers, breatheright strips, moleskin etc..I was prepared just in case, but never needed it


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

They are standing up more today than yesterday...we'll keep waiting just to see. Also, she is NOT heavy, she has a beautiful "view for the top" with a nice waist. She is very plush, so maybe that's why you thought she was a chub. I was adding gelatin to her food, but I don't know what it's supposed to do anyway. We've been playing a lot of fetch with her, which seems to perk up her ears.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure that the right ear is up for good, the left is a bit floppy yet but it seems to be getting stronger. We haven't taped yet but she's teething so I think we'll wait until her monster teeth come in. I can totally understand why they're not up yet - they're huge! I think that her head isn't big enough to support them yet!


----------

